# Can't install Kaspersky 2009 because AVG won't leave!



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Don't know if anyone has any suggestions, but here's my problem: I installed AVG to try it out for a while. I ended up deciding to go with Kaspersky Internet Security instead. I uninstalled AVG, rebooted the PC, deleted all folders and files that even remotely resembled or contained AVG, and even ran Registry Mechanic and CCCleaner to clean out my registry. In short, I've done everything I can to ensure AVG is not present, because in attempting to install KIS, it stops, telling me an incompatible program (AVG) is present and I need to remove that first. Thing is, I DID remove it, in every way I can think of, but KIS is still telling me it's present.

Any ideas, guys?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> Don't know if anyone has any suggestions, but here's my problem: I installed AVG to try it out for a while. I ended up deciding to go with Kaspersky Internet Security instead. I uninstalled AVG, rebooted the PC, deleted all folders and files that even remotely resembled or contained AVG, and even ran Registry Mechanic and CCCleaner to clean out my registry. In short, I've done everything I can to ensure AVG is not present, because in attempting to install KIS, it stops, telling me an incompatible program (AVG) is present and I need to remove that first. Thing is, I DID remove it, in every way I can think of, but KIS is still telling me it's present.
> 
> Any ideas, guys?


that stinks. All I did was to shutdown AVG and then install Avast. Maybe try a three step avg to avast. then avast to Kaspersky?


----------



## wxguy (Feb 17, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> Don't know if anyone has any suggestions, but here's my problem: I installed AVG to try it out for a while. I ended up deciding to go with Kaspersky Internet Security instead. I uninstalled AVG, rebooted the PC, deleted all folders and files that even remotely resembled or contained AVG, and even ran Registry Mechanic and CCCleaner to clean out my registry.
> Any ideas, guys?


Have you looked here yet?

http://www.pchell.com/virus/uninstallavg.shtml


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Did that. I think I may have a solution. I'll have to try it later when I get back. Heading out to Lou Malnati's for pizza with the guys.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Lord Vader.. did you get this fixed? Is your machine XP or Vista?

I talked to someone who had this suggestion:

. ...Please Check to see if these exist, 
A. ... Navigate to C:\Program Files\and highlight the folder named Grisoft and hit the delete key. 

B. ...In Windows XP Navigate to C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data and highlight the folder's named Grisoft, and AVG7 and hit the delete key you may find that there is only one folder and not two.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Yeah, I followed the suggestion of someone on another forum.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

I notice you switching from free antivirus to Kaspersky which is a paid program. Any particular reason?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

First, Kaspersky's much better IMHO. Second, I get the full version free.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

I downloaded AVG with Zone Alarm and my computer is running slow. I wonder if I should go back to paid programs like McAfee?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Lord Vader said:


> This one requires diddling the registry (what doesn't in Windows???).
> 
> http://www.mydigitallife.info/2008/...-error-when-installing-kaspersky-kis-and-kav/


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I know. It was a relatively easy fix when I did it.

I still like KIS hands down above all other Internet Security programs.


----------

